# Cost of Donor Eggs?



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Was planning on tandem cycle but after reading so much about older ladies with high fsh struggling to get pregnant and stay pregnant wondering whether it may be worth going straight to donor egg, 
At the Dogus clinic in Cyprus it's 5500 euros for tandem plus about 1000 meds or 5250 donor plus 150 meds which isn't that much cheaper.

Does anyone have any ideas of costs of donor in other clinics abroad? Don't want to do it in the Uk, rather go abroad and get it done!

Thanks


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Smartsruff,

DH and I are currently researching donor egg costs-started our spreadsheet last night! So far, I've found Spain to be just as expensive as the UK. Haven't checked out Greece yet, but at the moment Prague is looking to be the best value all-round: great success rates, better cost, lots of extras (such as PICSI and embryo monitoring) included or not very expensive, very good reviews online, lots of support when there with hotels etc.

Good luck in your research-it's time-consuming but hopefully worth it in the end!


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah Spain does look quite expensive, am just looking at a few from this page!

http://www.whatclinic.com/fertility/Europe/egg-donor

So far if I do go donor can do for about 4500 euros in Prague
£5250 Cyprus
6750 gran canaria (was trying to find somewhere warm! Bit expensive though!

Or tandem and try with mine and donor for 5500 Cyprus

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, I travelled to the Czech Republic to a clinic called Zlin for d/e, the cost was €4500 which include 5 day blasts, (their fets are €500) plus  meds which were approximately €400 if bought through the clinic, but you can source them in the uk if you want to. You then have to factor in the blood tests they require, some clinics accept them up to 1 yr old, also 1-2 scans, depending on your age you may have to have a mammogram as well,  then any extras you choose , like embryo glue, embryoscope etc , most clinics are around the same price although some of the Spanish clinics cost a bit more.  The best way I found to choose is decide on a country, then wittle it down to the clinics you like the sound of most(most of the website look similar) then contact a few and see what their response time is, their waiting time for d/e etc. I chose my clinic on reputation/success length of waiting time and the least pre tests needed, also my clinic does retrieval and transfer on set days so for me it made it very easy to plan ahead and pre book  flights etc


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Iakentro in athens are 5000€ for a de cycle including blast transfer. They specialise in freeze all cycles so dh leaves a sample that is frozen. Donor gets stimmed, embryos taken to blast and frozen. 5 years storage and 1st transfer are included in price. Subsequent fets are 1300€

They also do fresh cycles in which case the cost of freezing and storing remaining embryos is included and you would just pay for fet.

For me the freeze all cycle meant I didn't need to synch with donor as I react badly to bcp and down regulation.

I am 36w pregnant after my 2nd transfer. I got 6 blasts

My twins are dogus babies from a tandem cycle, so it can work. However I changed clinic after having severe issues with communication during my fet.

I accessed iakentro through [email protected] and a uk fertilith nurse called Ruth Pellow

good luck deciding

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Mierran, 

With your tandem cycle, how many did you put in and were they your own, donors or combination? How exciting twins, was this your first ivf that was successful?


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Smartstuff, I went to Prague Fertility Centre. I really rate them highly compared to clinics in the UK. They offer lots of extras. I am current on my 2WW and as it was a FET from the same cycle as my little boy I had embryogen which is an embryo glue and laser assisted zone thinning which helps the embryo hatch (I have a video of this being done).

Here is a link to their donor egg prices, they do offer good guarantees: http://www.pragueivf.com/en/about-us/price-list/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi smartstuff,
We are with Gest via Praga Medical they offer 2 DE packages, a shared donor where you are guaranteed 5 eggs and up to 2 implants, this is around 3700. They also do another where the donor is yours only no sharing and so not restriction on number of eggs this is 4900. In addition they have the top ivf package with the monitoring PICSI etc which is about 1000 euro 

Good clinic, recommended!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I had 3d transfer of 3 embryos 2 de and one oe. I am pretty sure it was the two de embies thst stuck tho I have never tested to find out. If my kids are interested when they get older they can test.

My first oe cycle I had one embryo transferred day 3 and got pregnant but miscarried. 

Since my twins I have had 2 unsuccessful medicated de cycles. The first with dogus with frosties from my twins cycle. I then had another unsuccessful medicated cycle at iakentro. In neither I had any implantation. 

For my next cycle by the time of my baseline scan I already had 2 follicles as it was day 4 ( I can't down regulate ). So as flights etc already booked I spoke to ruth and she agreed we try a natural cycle. It would appear I am one of the women who don't produce the correct factors on artificial oestrogen to allow implantation as I am 37 weeks pregnant tomorrow with a singleton ( I had 2 blasts transferred). So for me if I'd had a de cycle instead of a tandem it would have been a bfn, which is a scary thought.

ideally I would've liked to have seen if I could have had the same donor for my second cycle but I lost all faith in dogus as they refused to give me even basic info re my fet such as how many cells were the embryos on transfer. I couldn't even get them to give me directions to the clinic.  My situation was unusual in that I fell between two coordinators because of when I did my fresh cycle but they made a bfn harder to deal with. Tbh I'm still not sure if they actually transferred visble embryos as they were short staffed that day. 

I will always be grateful for my twins, and just feel sad that such good memories from my fresh cycle have been tarnished. But maybe it was the universes way of making sure this bubba was born, as I am a firm believer that you get the children you are meant to have.

any questikns just ask . A lot of info on my fresh cycle is on my old diary, if you look under fet diaries you will see my current one stsrting from my failed fet at dogus. But at the start of this diary there is a link to my old diary from my fresh tandem cycle. I started meds in Istanbul as dogus used to be linked to a clinic there called jinemed. So I had 10 days in Istanbul then about the same in Cyprus. Anyway, will give you an idea re timing etc

good luck deciding.


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh no Mierran, that doesn't sound like a good experience at Dogus and has put me off a bit, there's ADA IN Cyprus too which looks good and the lady Lyndsay also answers my questions quickly! Think I ll also look at Prague then thanks ladies.

It's really had to actually decide, it's all new to me so I want the clinic to be friendly,  helpful and professional too where my questions won't get ignored!


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hiya Smartstuff,

I finished our spreadsheet on the weekend, then DH and I quite ruthlessly narrowed the selection down to four clinics based on success rates, affordability and extras offered. The four "finalists" (!) we'll get in touch with to see what they're like and how we feel about them, and also check out other's experiences of them here on FF. We're going to be looking at Reprofit, Zlin, Gennet and Serum. Quite scary to think we're so close to making a decision!!

Good Luck for your research


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Mrs Gorilla,
This made me laugh! I did EXACTLY the same, huuuuuge spreadsheet with 7 tabs! LOL 
It helped me narrow down to Prague and then finally to Gest, we wanted somewhere in central Prague as HD and myself are flying in from 2 seperate (non uk) destinations and so wanted to avoid the extra transfers - but making a spready certainly took the emotion out of the decision, although there was an element of 'gut' too

all the best with the grans final of your beauty contest!
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## elithenkay (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey smartstuff!
I am sorry it didn't work out with the clinic in Cyprus.
In all the clinics I've searched, the price is more or less the same. The "all inclusive" donation with 2 embryotransfers
goes to around €5000. However there are clinics in Greece that do limited donations
for €3000-4000


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Am a bit stuck, I really want to do Tandem so I can have two tries in one go if that mass sense, have seen lots of the above are own eggs or donor.  Only one can find that we can afford is Dogus, or ADA both in North Cyprus and about £5000-£5500 without medication.
Cant afford spain or America for the same thing as I think I have about £6500 to use and then thats it!!!!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know wether this is something you might consider, but how about mild IVF?

I have had half an eye on Reprofit for mild IVF because of wanting to keep the costs down. It might mean you could do a mild cycle, and then would be able to afford to do an egg donor cycle if you needed to?

Sorry if that's a silly suggestion!

Xxx


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Good suggestion but think I read it has less success rates than doing tandem, my fsh is increasing fast, my cycle is now from 28/29 days to 25 and my periods last 2 days, bit concerned that I need to get a shifty on! 

Also am self employed fitness instructor so can't really take more than one block of ten days off this year or I don't get any money to pay mortgage and then in even more bother! 

Thanks for any replies x


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi there. I am a new one here, just frustrated and feel that I am geting completely desparate...   As many other women nowadays I have PCOS. We were trying to conceive for a long time and then decided for IVF. We live in Spain and tried it here. We already have been to 2 clinicss. I have had 4 failed IVF cycles. We lost a lot of money and energy. I don`t know how many times more I will be able to go through the stimulation... Maybe someone can recommend me some clinic with really good success rates? Maybe from your own experience. And it would be great if it had affordable price. Thank you in advance!


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

hola Luckylucky1,

I had successful DE ICSI at FIV Marbella in 2012, it cost approx. 6500 euros. I was really happy with the care there, & was matched in less than a month with a 24 year old donor. 

I also couldn't face going through stimms again, and stimming triggered a hydro in my right tube so DE was a no brainer for me. I transferred 3 embryos which is the max allowed in Spain. 

If it is tandem you are looking for I am not sure this is offered in Spain, certainly they cannot transfer embryos with different genetic heritage in the same transfer as it is illegal there, but I'm not sure if you could agree to transfer either only OE or only DE embryos. 

Personally I don't see the point of having a dog & barking yourself, but I know tandem does offer ladies with poor odds at OE and struggling to move to DE one last roll of the dice for less money than doing it separately.

B xxx


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

bombsh3ll, thank you for your response! I have been to clinics in Barcelona and Alicante... There it did not work. I think it would be good to check this FIV Marbella clinic. Need to talk to my husband first... I wish I could avoid another stimulation but it seems to be impossible


----------

